# New German Performance A3/S3 (8V) Parts Thread



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*New German Performance A3/S3/RS3 (8V) Parts Thread*

This will act as an ever-updating list of A3/S3/RS3-centric parts and promotions. New items and promos will always be bumped to the top of this first post. 

Don't see something you are interested in? Email [email protected]

*Link to our webstore*

*All APR software is 15% off for the rest of July!*


Your 500+HP APR software upgrade is here! Message us for details.









*Racingline VWR Sport Suspension Kit - VW Mk7 Golf, GTI, Golf R, FWD Audi 8V A3*


*Integrated Engineering Carbon Fiber Intake System For AUDI RS3 8V & TTRS 8S*


Rotiform SIX are in stock at NGP!

*Black
*

*Silver
*

*034 Motorsport Billet + Spherical MQB Dogbone Mount*


*APR Big Brake Upgrade*


APR Flow-Formed Wheels are here! Currently available in 19x8.5et45 sizing and two finishes (Hypersilver and Gunmetal Gray), pricing is $399/wheel and we have them in stock! For details and to purchase, *click here*








Ok, let's party! APR has just released some seriously beefy suspension upgrades for MQB chassis cars:

*APR billet steel pendulum mount:*


*APR billet steel dogbone inserts:*


*VAGBremtechnic's Porsche Boxster 312mm Caliper Adapter Kit* allows the fitment of Porsche Boxster Calipers to most VW and Audi factory 312mm brake discs. This kit is perfect for those looking to upgrade their calipers while sticking with the factory 312mm rotor size due to possible size or weight constraints.


For those looking for a budget-friendly brake upgrade, we have just added the Brembo BM-4 package to our site. This kit features a 345mm rotor paired with a 4-piston caliper and comes in at $2095. It is available in a handful caliper finishes and two different rotor styles. It is comprehensive kit that will offer a serious braking upgrade but without a serious price.

It is important to note that this kit is for the Golf, GSW, non-PP GTI, A3, and TT only. It will physically bolt up to a PP GTI, Golf R, or S3 but is designed to work optimally with the non-PP master cylinder. *Product Link*



*034Motorsport Dynamic+ Camber Mounts in stock and like with all 034MS hardware these things are stout!*

ABT America has released a range of styling and performance upgrades for the RS3. These upgrades include front and rear valences, a new front grille, wheels, exhaust upgrades, and others. We will be adding them to our site shortly, but please message me directly for any pricing/availability inquiries.









*PRICE DROP! Our NGP Type I coilover kits are now $799 shipped!*




****PRICE REDUCTION**** AWE S-FLO intakes are now $430 shipped while supplies last (2 left in stock)!



*APR Roll Control front AWD anti-sway bar*


*APR Roll Control rear AWD anti-sway bar*


*AWE's latest intake, the AirGate system, is now available!* You can purchase it in two configurations- with or without a lid:




*Calling 1.8T drivers- it’s time to turn the boost up!* APR has just announced software upgrades to support the IS20 (MK7 GTI) and IS38 (MK7 Golf R) turbocharger upgrades on your 1.8T-equipped MQB-platform vehicle. *Message us* for details.










*Forge Turbo Blankets in stock!*


*APR Roll-Control Lowering Springs for S3/RS3*


*Fresh new designs from Corbeau!*


*034 Motorsport Dynamic+ Camber Mounts for Mk7 VW Golf/GTI/Golf R & 8V/8S Audi A3/S3/RS3/TT/TTS/TTRS*


*Limited-edition gold Forge Valves are in stock!*


Power and performance with a warranty to match?! With *APR Plus*, the answer is yes! Available at both NGP locations, APR Plus is the perfect software upgrade for VW/Audi owners that want an aftermarket tune with its own built-in power train warranty. If APR Plus sounds right up your alley, *click here* or read on for details:

 APR Plus is currently available for MK7 Golf, Sportwagen, GTI, and Golf R models, as well as latest-generation A3 and S3. More vehicles will be added to the program at a later date.
 Valid for customers with unmodified vehicles still within their original manufacturer’s warranty.
 Once in the program, APR Plus participants can choose from other program-friendly upgrades such as intakes, intercoolers, exhaust systems, and suspension upgrades.
 The APR Plus warranty is valid for the duration of your manufacturer’s power train warranty (some restrictions may apply).
 Warranty work can be completed at both NGP locations
 Pricing starts at $999


*NEUSPEED Rear Torsion Bar - Mk7 Golf, Audi 8V A3 TDI*


*Schroth Quick Fit and Quick Fit Pro* harness systems are now available at NGP. 

Designed as the ideal harness solution for dual-purpose vehicles, Schroth's Quick Fit and Quick Fit Pro harness kits install and uninstall quickly, meaning you can go from daily driver to track event and back quickly and easily. In addition to their quick installation, Schroth's QuickFit systems also offer segment-leading saftey and performance features:

 Schroth's QuickFit and QuickFit Pro systems have been crash tested and utilize the factory seat belt mounting points, ensuring piece of mind and safe performance.
 Both systems are modular and easily removed for daily use and re-installed for performance use. This is ideal for dual purpose cars and most enthusiast-level drivers.
 Pricing of either QuickFit kit is a much less than a racing seat/harness/harness bar or roll bar combo.
 The Quickfit Pro system is HANS compatible and upgradable to a 5- or 6-point system by adding an anti-sub strap, for ultimate safety.
 Both systems are available for all late generation (mk4 and newer) VW/Audi models (except B6 Audi vehicles).








We love getting involved with other enthusiast-driven brands, and Adam's Polishes most certainly fits that bill! We now stock Adam's entire line of killer products, you can view our entire Adam's offering by *clicking here*.



*RS3 ignition coil/RS7 spark plug combos are up on our site*


*034 Motorsport Resonator Delete (AWD)*
*034 Motorsport Resonator Delete (FWD)*









*Racingline Billet Oil Filter Housing MQB / 8V Chassis VW Golf , GTI , R , Audi A3 , S3 , TT , TTS*



*034 Motorsport Density Line Adjustable Rear Toe Links - VW Mk7, Audi 8V A3 / 8S TT*



New German Performance now carries the full line of Burger Motorsports JB1 and JB4 Performance Tuners! If you've been looking for a user-adjustable, completely-reversible tuning upgrade for your A3 or S3, the JB1 and JB4 are for you. If you have any questions, please PM me directly.

*JB1 Performance Tuner S3* | *JB1 Performance Tuner A3*



The JB1 is a true user adjustable plug and play solution for all MQB based models in the VW Audi Group range. Power Gains: Starting at 45bhp and 45ft lb with 91 octane with + 4.80psi boost over stock on the default setting. Up to 90bhp and 70ft-lb with bolt on modifications, higher octane and boost adjustment with the optional BMS Data Cable.

*JB4 Performance Tuner S3* | *JB4 Performance Tuner A3*



The JB4 is a true user adjustable plug and play solution for all MQB based models in the VW Audi Group range. Power Gains: Starting at 45bhp and 45ft lb with 91 octane/95Ron with + 4.50psi boost over stock on the default setting. Up to 100bhp and 70ft-lb with bolt on modifications, higher octane and boost adjustment with the optional BMS Data Cable.

The JB4 BETA features CANbus connectivity for more advanced tuning, direct AFR control, advanced safety systems for boost, air/fuel ratio, fuel trims, and engine knock, boost mapping by gear for improved traction, integrated water/meth control, and much more.

The unit can be used with our JB4 Bluetooth Connect kit providing for full in car engine parameter display, map switching and adjustment.

*Racingine Billet Oil Cap*


*Racingline Billet Dipstick*


*OMP steering wheels are in stock and available on our web store*









*034 Motorsport Density Line Performance Engine/Transmission Mounts*



*The wait is over: APR's AWD MQB downpipes are here! If you've been waiting to make the jump to APR stage 2 software on your Quattro A3 or S3, now's the time!*

*Shop here: http://bit.ly/2bDbiG9*



















*APR is 4-5 weeks out on their MQB intakes, but we have them IN STOCK shipping FREE!*

*Shop Here*

*Go Fast Bits T9659 DVX Diverter Valve*




*VWR Oil Catch Tank and Oil Management Kit*









*VWR Turbo Muffler Delete*









*VWR High Flow Turbo Inlet*









*For you DCC-equipped drivers, we have some KW DCC cancellation kits in stock.*










*Tyrolsport Deadset kit for MK7 Golf, GTI, Golf R, and Audi 8V A3 and S3*










*SuperPro Front Sway Bar End Links*









*APR Stage III/III+ Upgrade*



















*APR Carbon Fiber Intake System for MQB - $449.99*









*APR Cast Downpipe*









*NGP Type 1 Coilovers: Fits All Mk7 Golf 1.8T, GTI 2.0T, Golf R and Audi A3 8V models.*









*Black Forest Industries Stage 1 and 2 Engine and Transmission Mounts*









*Stud Conversions*









*IS38 Golf R/S3 Turbo Upgrade for A3*
Golf R/IS38 Hardware Upgrade
APR Cast Downpipe Exhaust System
APR IS38 Software Upgrade


















*APR MQB Intercooler System*









*APR MQB Intercooler Silicone Hose Kit*









*APR Turbo Inlet Pipe*








*
APR Coolant Hose Kit*









*APR Shifter Brackets*









*http://www.goapr.com/products/brembo.html*









*AWE Tuning MK7 GTI S-FLO Carbon Intake*










*AWE Exhaust Options*

Performance Downpipe
Switchpath Exhaust Suite
Track Edition Exhaust Suite
Touring Edition Exhaust Suite









*034 Motorsport Billet Dogbone Mount Insert*









*Tar Ox Big Brake Kits and OE Replacement Parts*










*SuperPro Heavy Duty Rear Sway Bar End Links*










*Resonator Delete Kit*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Up top


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

up top


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Rotiform's new cast KPS will be here in just a few short weeks. Available in sizes ranging from 18"-20" and in two new finishes -Silver Brushed Gloss and Matte Black w/Gloss Windows- the KPS is sure to help you stand out from the crowd. Our pre-order is open with sets starting at $936/shipped. For details and to order, email [email protected].


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*APR is 4-5 weeks out on their MQB intakes, but we have them IN STOCK shipping FREE!*

*Shop Here*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Uptop


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*VWR Oil Catch Tank and Oil Management Kit*









*VWR Turbo Muffler Delete*









*VWR High Flow Turbo Inlet*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

NGP Labor Day sale announcement (and other fun news) coming soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Our Labor Day Sale live! Now through September 12th you can take advantage of three sale promotions sure to make you (and your bank account) smile.

*Click Here to Start Saving!*

We have created the _*ultimate*_ intake upgrade that includes APR's MQB intake, turbo inlet and silicone coolant hose with the best pricing you will ever see on this trio. How good is the pricing? So good that you can only see it in your NGP shopping cart!


If that isn't enough APR savings for you, we are also offering big savings when you purchase APR's MQB intercooler and boost hose kit as a package. Like with the intake kit, pricing is so good we can only show it to you in your NGP shopping cart.



To complete Labor Day threesome, all 42 Draft Designs exhaust systems ship free*. Downpipes, turbo-back exhaust systems, and cat-back exhaust systems are all shipping free during our sale!










Don't miss out, these three sales end on September 12th!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Can you have a case of the Mondays on Tuesday?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

The wait is over: APR's AWD MQB downpipes are here! If you've been waiting to make the jump to APR stage 2 software on your Quattro A3 or S3, now's the time!

*Shop here: http://bit.ly/2bDbiG9*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Up top


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Tuesday!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

APR has just announced their H2O International sale pricing! Stage 1, K04 and IS38 ECU / TCU Upgrades are $100 or 10% off, whichever is greater, and other stages/features, such as Stage 2, Program Switching, Launch Limiter and No Lift Shift, are all 25% off! Installation is free at the show, but come see us early, installs are by appointment only.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Let's celebrate cooler Fall temps with more power! From October 3rd to the 23rd take 10% or $100 off, whichever is greater, on APR ECU/TCU Upgrades and take 25% off Stage 2 upgrades and our optional features (program switching, launch limiter, no-lift shift), where applicable. Email [email protected] today to schedule your appointment.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

If you were too busy dodging raindrops or cruising Coastal Highway to visit our vendor area at H2Oi, you’re in luck- *We’ve extended our H2Oi sale pricing through October 15th! * *Click Here* for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Our post-H2Oi sale ends on Saturday!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

APR software is on sale through the end of the week!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

After the success of last years MK7 Golf R/S3 sway bar group buy, we are excited to announce another Golf R/S3 SuperPro promotion: Now through November 11th, enjoy* free shipping** on all *SuperPro MK7 Golf R 24mm/Audi S3 Adjustable Rear Sway Bars!*



This heavy duty, two-position rear sway bar is the ideal upgrade for those looking for better performance at the track or when taking on twisty back roads. The installation is straightforward and the results are immediate. If you want to take your suspension upgrade even further, consider these other SuperPro products:
*
• Rear Sway Bar End Links
• SuperPro 26mm Adjustable Front Sway Bar
• SuperPro Adjustable Front Sway Bar End Links*

*BONUS: *Add any of those items to your rear sway bar order and *they will also ship free!*

If you've had your eye on a SuperPro rear sway bar for your S3, now is the time to buy. But don't delay, our free shipping offer won't last long!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Through November 24th, all 42 Draft Designs orders over $500 ship free! *Click Here to start shopping*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*$20/$50 gift cards when you purchase SuperPro sway bars!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Mornin'


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Just one week left to get in on our SuperPro Rear Sway Bar Promo!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Get out and vote!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Today is the last day for our SuperPro rear bar promo!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

For those curious about AWE's Switchpath exhaust and wireless remotes, dig on this:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## BodegaBay (Aug 18, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> For those curious about AWE's Switchpath exhaust and wireless remotes, dig on this:


Mike, 

Can you clear up a couple of questions for me regarding AWE Switchpath exhaust:

1. If you forgo the remote, are the valves still able to be opened with stock car?

2. Are the tips double or single walled?

Thx




[email protected] said:


>


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

So sorry for the late reply:

- You can forgo the remotes if you like, the valves will still open like the stock valves do.

- The tips are double-walled


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*OMP steering wheels are in stock and available on our web store*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*034 Motorsport Density Line Performance Engine/Transmission Mounts*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

How is everyone's winter projects progressing?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Monday bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Racingine Billet Oil Cap*


*Racingline Billet Dipstick*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

We want to give you MORE when you buy AWE upgrades at NGP.

We are stocking up for springtime* and want to let you in on the best deals possible on AWE exhaust and intake upgrades. On top of the always-free ground shipping we offer on AWE kits, we are now offering gift cards with every AWE purchase, and the more you spend, the more you get! For a limited time you can earn NGP gift cards with this AWE spending breakdown:


 Spend $500-$1000: $50 NGP Gift Card
 Spend $1001- $2000: $100 NGP Gift Card
 Spend $2001-$3000: $150 NGP Gift Card
 Spend $3001 and up: $200 NGP Gift Card

Your gift card will be added to your order once received. 

Don't delay, this deal ends on February 10th! To shop our entire line of AWE exhaust and intake upgrades, click the photo above, or *Click Here*.

[SUP]*Some items may not currently be in stock, please allow a slight shipping delay as we receive stock from AWE.[/SUP]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Our Tax Sale is live!*




The best deals on Air Lift upgrades are here! For the month of February you can take up to *25% off and enjoy free shipping on all Air Lift kits and upgrades*. Management packs, suspension kits and everything in between is included in the promotion.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Go Fast Bits T9659 DVX Diverter Valve*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

New German Performance now carries the full line of Burger Motorsports JB1 and JB4 Performance Tuners! If you've been looking for a user-adjustable, completely-reversible tuning upgrade for your A3 or S3, the JB1 and JB4 are for you. If you have any questions, please PM me directly.

*JB1 Performance Tuner S3* | *JB1 Performance Tuner A3*



The JB1 is a true user adjustable plug and play solution for all MQB based models in the VW Audi Group range. Power Gains: Starting at 45bhp and 45ft lb with 91 octane with + 4.80psi boost over stock on the default setting. Up to 90bhp and 70ft-lb with bolt on modifications, higher octane and boost adjustment with the optional BMS Data Cable.

*JB4 Performance Tuner S3* | *JB4 Performance Tuner A3*



The JB4 is a true user adjustable plug and play solution for all MQB based models in the VW Audi Group range. Power Gains: Starting at 45bhp and 45ft lb with 91 octane/95Ron with + 4.50psi boost over stock on the default setting. Up to 100bhp and 70ft-lb with bolt on modifications, higher octane and boost adjustment with the optional BMS Data Cable.

The JB4 BETA features CANbus connectivity for more advanced tuning, direct AFR control, advanced safety systems for boost, air/fuel ratio, fuel trims, and engine knock, boost mapping by gear for improved traction, integrated water/meth control, and much more.

The unit can be used with our JB4 Bluetooth Connect kit providing for full in car engine parameter display, map switching and adjustment.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

It feels like springtime today!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*NGP coilovers are back in stock!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

***Tax Returns are delayed this year, so we've decided to extend our Tax Sale through Sunday, March 5th!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*APR Power Packs are here!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Integrated Engineering's Tax Sale is Here*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Any fun weekend projects?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Up


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*034 Motorsport Density Line Adjustable Rear Toe Links - VW Mk7, Audi 8V A3 / 8S TT*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Racingline Billet Oil Filter Housing MQB / 8V Chassis VW Golf , GTI , R , Audi A3 , S3 , TT , TTS*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

We are restocked with APR products!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*APR's Spring Software sale is here! For the month of May save 10% on all ECU and TCU upgrades.* This includes additional options such as stage 2 upgrades, program switching (where applicable), and others. *Contact us* to schedule your APR upgrade.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Headed out to The European Experience tomorrow, make sure stop by and see us!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

The rest of our Memorial Day sales are live! Click the images below to jump to the sale listing.

*Free shipping and special in-cart pricing for APR MQB intake kits!*



*Free NGP gift cards when you buy AWE products!*


*Special in-cart pricing for SuperPro sway bars*


*10% off and free shipping for Forge Valves and caps*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Rainy Monday


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*APR Power Packs are back!* Get the most out your car this summer with an APR Power Pack from NGP. We've paired APR's power-producing cast downpipes with their massive heat-eradicating intercoolers to create a combo set to help you maximize your warm-weather fun. Back, too, is *special in-cart pricing and free shipping* for all Power Pack combos! If upgraded performance and cooling has been on your mind, now is the time to save! Click the image below for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

We are stocked to the gills with APR upgrades!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Who will we see at Cult Classic this weekend?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Southbend clutch kits are back in stock!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

If you are out at Waterfest this weekend, make sure to stop by and see us for deals on everything in our vendor area!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

APR's Summer Sale is here! Now through August 13th all APR software upgrades are 10% off! Installation is always free at NGP, so now is the time to save on your tune!
To schedule your upgrade, message us today.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

For our local customers here in the Mid-Atlantic, we’ve put together a lineup of APR upgrade install promotions aimed at putting more performance in your car, and keeping more money in your bank account! Forego sweat-inducing installs in your driveway with these cool install deals from NGP:

 APR MK7/MK6 Gen 3 FWD downpipes: *Free install!*
 APR MK5/6 FWD, CC, Tiguan, Passat, MQB AWD downpipes: *$100 install*!
 APR Front-Mount Intercoolers: *$150 install!*
 APR Intakes: *Free install!*
For details and to book your appointment, message me directly or call 410-994-0000 for our Aberdeen, MD location, and 703-454-3000 for the Lorton, VA shop.



[SUB]promo pricing cannot be combined with any other sale or promotion *restrictions may apply **does not include labor for APR Coolant Protection Systems ***contact us for details or quote[/SUB]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Buy yourself some AWE goodies this month and NGP will give you gift cards with your purchase! *Click here* for the full promo details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF! Who's got weekend wrenching plans?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

We've got some extra shirts from Deliverance and are giving them away! While supplies last, every order in our *web store* that includes a performance part (APR, AWE, SuperPro, Tyrolsport, Neuspeed, 034MS, etc etc) gets a free t-shirt. Just make sure to include your size in the order notes.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*RS3 ignition coil/RS7 spark plug combos are up on our site*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Racingline R360 wheel sets are up to $150 off through Sept 6th*


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *RS3 ignition coil/RS7 spark plug combos are up on our site*


what are the expected gains or performance increases in this upgrade?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*We are locked and loaded with APR downpipe and intercooler Power Packs! Click here for special in-cart pricing and free shipping on your Power Pack.*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

As we are sure you've all heard, H2Oi is taking a year off to regroup and come back stronger than ever...but that doesn't mean we are postponing our G2G! Join us on Saturday, September 30th at the Parched Pelican on 123rd St (same venue as last year's event) from 7-10pm for our NGP OCMD G2G! Come by and cruise the parking lot, then head inside the restaurant for drink and food specials.

For full event details and to RSVP, head over to our *Facebook event page*.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*APR Roll-Control Lowering Springs*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Trying to dial in your ride for the last events of the season? We've got you covered with Flush Fitment kits and spacer/lug combos! 

*Flush Fitment Kits*

*Spacer and lug combos*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

For the month of October, *all APR software is 15% off!* When we say all APR software, we mean it- the sale includes all ECU and TCU software upgrades, including add-on upgrades like no-lift shift, launch control, and stage 2 upgrades....literally every byte of APR software is included in the sale. _This is huge!_

As you consider an APR software upgrade for your VW or Audi, keep don't forget our *Stocktoberfest sale* includes big savings on APR intercoolers, intakes, downpipes, and catch cans that will only help wring more power out of your newly-tuned VW or Audi.

As always, new APR software upgrades are installed for free at both NGP locations.Contact us today to schedule your APR software upgrades.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Through November 15th all *Racingline Sport Spring kits* are $249 in our web store! To get yours, click the image below to get yours.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Oktoberfest is on with special pricing on Black Forest Industries drivetrain mounts and shift knob and boot upgrades! Through October 28th you can save 10% on some of the best upgrades BFI has to offer. *Click here* for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

We love getting involved with other enthusiast-driven brands, and Adam's Polishes most certainly fits that bill! We now stock Adam's entire line of killer products, you can view our entire Adam's offering by *clicking here*.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Schroth Quick Fit and Quick Fit Pro* harness systems are now available at NGP. 

Designed as the ideal harness solution for dual-purpose vehicles, Schroth's Quick Fit and Quick Fit Pro harness kits install and uninstall quickly, meaning you can go from daily driver to track event and back quickly and easily. In addition to their quick installation, Schroth's QuickFit systems also offer segment-leading saftey and performance features:

 Schroth's QuickFit and QuickFit Pro systems have been crash tested and utilize the factory seat belt mounting points, ensuring piece of mind and safe performance.
 Both systems are modular and easily removed for daily use and re-installed for performance use. This is ideal for dual purpose cars and most enthusiast-level drivers.
 Pricing of either QuickFit kit is a much less than a racing seat/harness/harness bar or roll bar combo.
 The Quickfit Pro system is HANS compatible and upgradable to a 5- or 6-point system by adding an anti-sub strap, for ultimate safety.
 Both systems are available for all late generation (mk4 and newer) VW/Audi models (except B6 Audi vehicles).


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*NEUSPEED Rear Torsion Bar - Mk7 Golf, Audi 8V A3 TDI*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Black Friday and Cyber Monday have come early, as Air Lift Performance control systems and suspension kits are now on sale! Through the end of the month you can take 25% off control systems like their 3H and 3P management packs, and 15% off suspension kits. For details on the available kits for your car, or to purchase you can message me directly or *drop us an email*.

*This Air Lift promotion is just the tip of our holiday savings iceberg!* Stay tuned to our *website*, *Facebook*, and *Instagram* throughout the month as we roll out more and more sales.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Our Black Friday and Cyber Monday promotions are less than a week away! This year is going to be *huge*, keep an eye on this thread, our *Website*, *Facebook*, and our *Instagram* feeds for updates and sale announcements as they come online.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

We will begin to roll out our massive list of Black Friday and Cyber Monday deals starting on Monday, we are giving away Adam's Polishes Detail Spray sampler and NGP plate frame combos with all qualifying purchases!

To get your free Adam's Polishes Detail Spray sampler just spend $75 or more in our web store during our holiday sale and enter the code _*ADAMSNGP*_ at checkout. It's that simple!

Keep an eye on our social media feeds and *[url]www.ngpracing.com*[/URL] for some killer sales this holiday season.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*APR Presents the 12 Days of Horsepower!*

From December 5th to 17th, each day APR will randomly select a winner from the previous days’ flashes and refund their ECU or TCU flash! If multiple files were flashed at the same time, such as program switching along with Stage 1, APR will refund the more expensive of the two. 

To schedule your APR ECU or TCU upgrade and have a chance to have your APR software paid for by APR, message or *email us* today!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Power and performance with a warranty to match?! With *APR Plus*, the answer is yes! Available at both NGP locations, APR Plus is the perfect software upgrade for VW/Audi owners that want an aftermarket tune with its own built-in power train warranty. If APR Plus sounds right up your alley, *click here* or read on for details:

 APR Plus is currently available for MK7 Golf, Sportwagen, GTI, and Golf R models, as well as latest-generation A3 and S3. More vehicles will be added to the program at a later date.
 Valid for customers with unmodified vehicles still within their original manufacturer’s warranty.
 Once in the program, APR Plus participants can choose from other program-friendly upgrades such as intakes, intercoolers, exhaust systems, and suspension upgrades.
 The APR Plus warranty is valid for the duration of your manufacturer’s power train warranty (some restrictions may apply).
 Warranty work can be completed at both NGP locations
 Pricing starts at $999


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Limited-edition gold Forge Valves are in stock!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*034 Motorsport Dynamic+ Camber Mounts for Mk7 VW Golf/GTI/Golf R & 8V/8S Audi A3/S3/RS3/TT/TTS/TTRS*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Fresh new designs from Corbeau!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Have you heard the news? Several APR products are now C.A.R.B. certified! CARB, or the California Air Resources Board, is considered the “clean air agency” and a leader in defining vehicle emissions standards. Through their strict testing, APR’s approved upgrades- which include APR’s Stage 1 ECU software for Gen3 TSI and 1.8T- and 2.0T-equipped MQB-platform vehicles, and most *intake systems* they offer– have been deemed to not reduce the effectiveness of the factory-equipped emissions control devices.

Simply put- having fun with your vehicle and these upgrades will not hurt the environment! This is a very big deal.

To celebrate this momentous news, all *APR ECU and TCU software upgrades and intake kits are 10%* off for the rest of January! To sweeten the deal, we offer free installation for your new APR software upgrade at either of our locations, and are offering free ground shipping on all APR intakes!

Contact us today to schedule your software upgrade, or head over to our *online store* to grab your intake kit!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*APR Roll-Control Lowering Springs for S3/RS3*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Calling 1.8T drivers- it’s time to turn the boost up!* APR has just announced software upgrades to support the IS20 (MK7 GTI) and IS38 (MK7 Golf R) turbocharger upgrades on your 1.8T-equipped MQB-platform vehicle. *Message us* for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Forge Turbo Blankets in stock!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*
We have free shipping and install promos up for a bunch of fun Racingline upgrades!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*AWE's latest intake, the AirGate system, is now available!* You can purchase it in two configurations- with or without a lid:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*APR software and intake upgrades are on sale for just a few more days!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*APR Roll Control front AWD anti-sway bar*


*APR Roll Control rear AWD anti-sway bar*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

****PRICE REDUCTION**** AWE S-FLO intakes are now $430 shipped while supplies last (2 left in stock)!


----------



## Mik[email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Hump day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*PRICE DROP! Our NGP Type I coilover kits are now $799 shipped!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

ABT America has released a range of styling and performance upgrades for the RS3. These upgrades include front and rear valences, a new front grille, wheels, exhaust upgrades, and others. We will be adding them to our site shortly, but please message me directly for any pricing/availability inquiries.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*034Motorsport Dynamic+ Camber Mounts in stock and like with all 034MS hardware these things are stout!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

For those looking for a budget-friendly brake upgrade, we have just added the Brembo BM-4 package to our site. This kit features a 345mm rotor paired with a 4-piston caliper and comes in at $2095. It is available in a handful caliper finishes and two different rotor styles. It is comprehensive kit that will offer a serious braking upgrade but without a serious price.

It is important to note that this kit is for the Golf, GSW, non-PP GTI, A3, and TT only. It will physically bolt up to a PP GTI, Golf R, or S3 but is designed to work optimally with the non-PP master cylinder. *Product Link*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Integrated Engineering's Tax Sale is here! Through March 30th save on intakes, intercoolers, intake manifolds, engine internals, and more! *Check here* for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*VAGBremtechnic's Porsche Boxster 312mm Caliper Adapter Kit* allows the fitment of Porsche Boxster Calipers to most VW and Audi factory 312mm brake discs. This kit is perfect for those looking to upgrade their calipers while sticking with the factory 312mm rotor size due to possible size or weight constraints.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Ok, let's party! APR has just released some seriously beefy suspension upgrades for MQB chassis cars:

*APR billet steel pendulum mount:*


*APR billet steel dogbone inserts:*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

APR Flow-Formed Wheels are here! Currently available in 19x8.5et45 sizing and two finishes (Hypersilver and Gunmetal Gray), pricing is $399/wheel and we have them in stock! For details and to purchase, *click here*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Now through April 15th all *ECU and TCU software upgrades are 10% off*, and if you purchase a TCU tune with your ECU upgrade, the discount on your *TCU tune drops to 20% off*! This software sale includes all stages, features, and program switching, and don’t forget that all new APR software installations are free at both NGP locations. We are also offering *free installation for all APR intakes* when purchased with a software upgrade! *Message us for details.*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*APR Big Brake Upgrade*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*034 Motorsport Billet + Spherical MQB Dogbone Mount*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*SuperPro MQB engine mount kits and sway bar end link combos are on sale and shipping free this month!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Now through May 6th APR intake systems are 10% off and APR intake system accessories are 20% off! We are also offering half-priced installation for APR intakes purchased at both NGP locations and free shipping to the lower 48. *Click here* for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*SuperPro mount kits, sway bar/end link combos, and sway bar sets are on sale and shipping free!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*For the month of May, all Neuspeed hardware is 10% off!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Come see us at The European Experience this weekend!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

This. Is. Huge! APR software is 15% off for the remainder of May. Message or *email us* to schedule your tune or call 410-994-0000 for our Aberdeen shop, 703-454-3000 for our Lorton location. Go APR!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

uptop


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

uptop


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Rotiform SIX are in stock at NGP!

*Black
*

*Silver
*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Integrated Engineering Carbon Fiber Intake System For AUDI RS3 8V & TTRS 8S*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Racingline VWR Sport Suspension Kit - VW Mk7 Golf, GTI, Golf R, FWD Audi 8V A3*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Your 500+HP RS3 APR software upgrade is here! Message us for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Through June 30th, APR will randomly select one winner from the previous day’s flashes and refund their ECU or TCU upgrade! Every bit of APR software is eligible for this promotion- full ECU and TCU software upgrades as well as add-ons like No Lift Shift, Launch Control, and Program Switching and more are included (and if multiple files/options are flashed at the same time, APR will refund the most expensive of the bunch!). We offer free installation for new APR installations, this promotion is a chance to win a totally free APR upgrade!

Also, anyone who switches from a competitor’s ECU or TCU software upgrade (excluding piggybacks) to APR’s tuning will receive 25% off their purchase!

Check our *website* or *email us* for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*034 Motorsport Billet Catch Can Kit - VW Mk7 Golf R, Audi 8V S3*
*034 Motorsport Billet Catch Can Kit - VW Mk7 GTI, Audi 8V A3*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

034Motorsport's Summerfest is back, and to celebrate all 034MS hardware is 10% off on our site! *Check Here* for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*All APR software is 15% off for the rest of July!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

up up


----------

